# Other Programming > AJAX >  Show Updates on Progress

## ywbywb

Hi,

I would like to show more information in my UpdatePanel. Instead of showing a simple "Please wait..." message, I would like to show which step it is currently at. Please refer to the sample code below. 

I cannot seem to increment the step on the Tick event of the Timer control.

What is wrong?


Thanks,
ywbywb




<%@ Page Language="C#" AutoEventWireup="true" %>

<!DOCTYPE html>

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head runat="server">
	<title>Test Timer</title>


	<script runat="server">

		private int stepNumber;

		protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e) { if (!IsPostBack) stepNumber = 1; }

		protected void Timer1_Tick(object sender, EventArgs e)
		{
			switch (stepNumber)
			{
				case 0:
				case 1:
				case 2:
				case 3:
				case 4:
					TextBox1.Text = "At step " + stepNumber.ToString();
					System.Threading.Thread.Sleep(stepNumber * 1000);
					break;
				default:
					Timer1.Enabled = false;
					break;
			}
			TextBox1.Text = "Timer Tick " + stepNumber.ToString();
			//upnBusca.Update();


		}
	</script>


</head>
<body>
	<form id="form1" runat="server">
		<div>
			<asp:ScriptManager ID="Scriptmanager1" runat="server"></asp:ScriptManager>

			<asp:Timer ID="Timer1" runat="server" Interval="3000" OnTick="Timer1_Tick"></asp:Timer>

			<asp:UpdatePanel ID="UpdatePanel1" runat="server" UpdateMode="Conditional">
				<ContentTemplate>
					<asp:TextBox ID="TextBox1" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
					<%=DateTime.Now.ToString() %>
				</ContentTemplate>
			</asp:UpdatePanel>

			<asp:UpdateProgress ID="UpdateProgress1" runat="server" DisplayAfter="0">
				<ProgressTemplate>
					Updating...
				</ProgressTemplate>
			</asp:UpdateProgress>

		</div>
	</form>
</body>
</html>

----------

